# AFI Screenwriting 2020 "An Encounter"



## Chris W (Sep 9, 2019)

It appears their writing prompt this year is "An Encounter":

From their site:

Screenwriting applicants are required to submit the following:

A PDF of a typed screenplay in professional format (20 pages maximum) of which you are the sole screenwriter. If the sample is from a longer script, submit a descriptive synopsis of no more than one page of the entire script for reference purposes. Co-authored and adaptations will not be considered. Be sure to include a title page with your name, 2020-2021 SCR, and e-mail address.
Write a scene in profession format on the topic of “*An Encounter*” (five pages maximum). Be sure to include a title page with your name, 2020-2021 SCR, and e-mail address.
Online applications and portfolio requirements must be received by 11:59 p.m. CST on *December 1, 2019*.

Good luck everybody! Who's applying?



			Inquire / Application Information


----------



## Memz (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm applying! Going for NYU dramatic writing and Columbia scr/dir as well. So much to write, so little time...


----------



## laurend17 (Oct 4, 2019)

Does anyone have any thoughts on submitting a sample shorter than 20 pages (like 14-15?) if the work is stronger than a longer sample?


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 23, 2019)

Looking forward to biting our nails together.


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 23, 2019)

I had a lot of fun with that scene. Really interested to see how this application goes. I "went for it" on this one. They're either going to love it, or think I'm totally nuts; either way, I feel good about it.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 23, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> They're either going to love it, or think I'm totally nuts; either way, I feel good about it.


Ha! That's good.


----------



## mjweerts (Oct 23, 2019)

laurend17 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on submitting a sample shorter than 20 pages (like 14-15?) if the work is stronger than a longer sample?



Hi! My thought is that it'd really stand out, and show some courage, to submit a shorter statement, as many people (myself included) push it to the limit just because. If you feel good about where it is on page 15, then totally stop there.


----------



## laurend17 (Oct 25, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> Hi! My thought is that it'd really stand out, and show some courage, to submit a shorter statement, as many people (myself included) push it to the limit just because. If you feel good about where it is on page 15, then totally stop there.




Thank you! I felt good about it and it wouldn't have made a lot of sense to stretch it out. I submitted my application last week (to apply for the Onbass Fellowship) so I'm trying not to agonize over what I've submitted. Good luck with getting your materials ready!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 25, 2019)

laurend17 said:


> I submitted my application last week (to apply for the Onbass Fellowship) so I'm trying not to agonize over what I've submitted.


Good luck! Don't forget to add your application to the tracker to help others. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




See this sample for tips on adding it:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Nagee (Oct 25, 2019)

laurend17 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on submitting a sample shorter than 20 pages (like 14-15?) if the work is stronger than a longer sample?



It's really about you as a writer and your voice. Some stories don't need to to have 20 pages and some may need more. As writers we have to embrace or stories as is. If you think that you've evoked your story in 15 pages believe in it and submit it. The beautiful thing about film is that it's what we make it. Telling a true story that means something to you should always be the primary objective, if people like it, great. However, if they don't that is fine too.


----------



## kreativesoul (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi guys! I'm a first year at AFI and happy to answer any questions. Please don't hesitate to reach out to me=). Good luck this app season.


----------



## laurend17 (Nov 6, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Hi guys! I'm a first year at AFI and happy to answer any questions. Please don't hesitate to reach out to me=). Good luck this app season.


Hi - thanks for coming back to these boards to drop some wisdom! How are you finding the first semester and "boot camp"? What sort of hours are you putting in daily? AFI seems to have their screenwriting program pretty integrated with the production program, and I was wondering if that's something which comes later on in the course or if it's wired into the course from the get-go. Thanks!


----------



## kreativesoul (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey! I'll post the schedule here from bootcamp.


----------



## kreativesoul (Nov 6, 2019)

Bootcamp for the six weeks you have it is pretty intense time wise and then right after you're thrust into the start of your regular classes and cycle films begin. The directors initiate cycle 1. Writers initiate cycle 2. Producers initiate cycle 3. After bootcamp my class schedule transitioned into Wed evenings from 6-9, Thurs/Fri 9-9. Which isn't too bad. Cycle films are shot on Sat, Sun, and Mon. Screenwriters only crew one cycle and it's typically the one you're already on. Hope this helps


----------



## laurend17 (Nov 7, 2019)

W


kreativesoul said:


> Bootcamp for the six weeks you have it is pretty intense time wise and then right after you're thrust into the start of your regular classes and cycle films begin. The directors initiate cycle 1. Writers initiate cycle 2. Producers initiate cycle 3. After bootcamp my class schedule transitioned into Wed evenings from 6-9, Thurs/Fri 9-9. Which isn't too bad. Cycle films are shot on Sat, Sun, and Mon. Screenwriters only crew one cycle and it's typically the one you're already on. Hope this helps


Wow, that sounds full on! So by initiating the cycles do you mean that's where the ideas originate? Thanks for all the info!


----------



## kreativesoul (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes. So one of each discipline teams together to make a film. So one director, producer, writer, editor, dp, and production designer (if you’re lucky). When you initiate it’s your idea and you pick the team


----------



## laurend17 (Nov 10, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Yes. So one of each discipline teams together to make a film. So one director, producer, writer, editor, dp, and production designer (if you’re lucky). When you initiate it’s your idea and you pick the team


Wow, that sounds awesome (and also sounds like a lot of work)! Do you find the close integration to the production disciplines intimidating or have you had a lot of experience on sets before?


----------



## theMorrigan (Nov 17, 2019)

Question on the 20-page screenplay sample requirement: does it need to be a short/feature or could the first 20* pages of pilot also meet the requirement?

*(Honestly, it'd likely be the first 19 pages as that's where I have the Act I break. Then another page with the synopsis.)


----------



## laurend17 (Nov 21, 2019)

theMorrigan said:


> Question on the 20-page screenplay sample requirement: does it need to be a short/feature or could the first 20* pages of pilot also meet the requirement?
> 
> *(Honestly, it'd likely be the first 19 pages as that's where I have the Act I break. Then another page with the synopsis.)


I feel like a sample of a pilot would be okay! I would just put a short note at the beginning of your piece explaining what it is about (check the AFI requirements, I think they ask that you write a short summary of your story if it's a sample).


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2019)

While everyone is waiting for more info PLEASE take a moment to review the program on our site as an APPLICANT: (it can be anonymous)

List your pros and cons and why you applied to this program. If you can, please also review all of the other programs that you applied to on the site. It will help others A TON. 









						American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting
					

Screenwriting Fellows find their unique voices, while learning the essence of working as part of a creative team.



					www.filmschool.org
				




You also assign start ratings to:

Alumni 
Campus
Career Assistance
Equipment
Coursework
Professors
Financial Aid & Scholarships
You can review a film school as an:

Alumni
Current Student
Admitted Applicant
Current Applicant
Rejected Applicant
Official Tour
Unofficial Tour
Interview
Thank you! It'll be a HUGE help to the site and fellow applicants.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Dec 9, 2019)

Le sigh. I've got a recommender that STILL hasn't submitted despite multiple requests. Here's to hoping the message I sent a few minutes ago is the one that kicks her into gear - would hate to have my app rejected over ONE recommendation. I think this is one of my stronger apps!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 9, 2019)

sarahkwUT said:


> Le sigh. I've got a recommender that STILL hasn't submitted despite multiple requests. Here's to hoping the message I sent a few minutes ago is the one that kicks her into gear - would hate to have my app rejected over ONE recommendation. I think this is one of my stronger apps!


That wouldn't be fun. I hope it all works out soon.


----------



## mjweerts (Dec 11, 2019)

sarahkwUT said:


> Le sigh. I've got a recommender that STILL hasn't submitted despite multiple requests. Here's to hoping the message I sent a few minutes ago is the one that kicks her into gear - would hate to have my app rejected over ONE recommendation. I think this is one of my stronger apps!


Have they come through for you yet?  The stress of that would drive me insane.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Dec 12, 2019)

mjweerts said:


> Have they come through for you yet?  The stress of that would drive me insane.



Yes! She had taken a quick weekend trip, but it turned out AFI had also spelled her name incorrectly so we had to work that out. All is well! Save for the part where all my friends are finding out about their Grad School programs now through early January and I'm all "I'll let you know between late February and late April." ha!


----------



## mjweerts (Dec 12, 2019)

sarahkwUT said:


> Yes! She had taken a quick weekend trip, but it turned out AFI had also spelled her name incorrectly so we had to work that out. All is well! Save for the part where all my friends are finding out about their Grad School programs now through early January and I'm all "I'll let you know between late February and late April." ha!


Great news! And I agree, the wait is rough.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2020)

Just noticed the earliest notification and decision date is December for directing.









						Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)
					

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




That has to be a fluke or someone entered it in wrong. Everything else for AFI is February or March.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Just noticed the earliest notification and decision date is December for directing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must have fixed it after the article was written because I'm not seeing it in the database.... Anyone else see it?

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...ction=desc&scf[School][0]=AFIDirecting&page=1


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2020)

Yeah it's not there anymore...

These are now the correct dates:

AFI - Directing

*Earliest Interview Notification Date:* January 18






						AFI - Directing 2018
					

First time applying to Directing program



					www.filmschool.org
				





*Earliest Interview Date: *December January 31






						AFI - Directing 2018
					

First time applying to Directing program



					www.filmschool.org
				





*Earliest Decision Date: *March 3



			AFI - Directing 2015
		

See 2015 data

See 2016 data

See 2017 data

See 2018 data

See 2019 data

Either I did a typo originally or someone fixed their application. I'm thinking the later.


----------



## Memz (Jan 13, 2020)

It’s happening people! Just got an email to set up an interview.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2020)

Memz said:


> It’s happening people! Just got an email to set up an interview.


Awesome! Congrats! Be sure to update your application with the dates and to change the prefix to interview scheduled.


----------



## Memz (Jan 14, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Awesome! Congrats! Be sure to update your application with the dates and to change the prefix to interview scheduled.



Done!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2020)

Memz said:


> Done!


Awesome. Be sure to select post as update so it rises to the top of the list.


----------



## A_J (Jan 16, 2020)

Got an interview request today! Good luck


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2020)

A_J said:


> Got an interview request today! Good luck


Nice! Thanks for updating your application with the data too!


----------



## Memz (Jan 17, 2020)

A_J said:


> Got an interview request today! Good luck



Congrats!


----------



## A_J (Jan 17, 2020)

Memz said:


> Congrats!


Thanks! You too!


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 22, 2020)

Got an interview request a couple of hours ago! I totally figured they were done with interviews.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 22, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Got an interview request a couple of hours ago! I totally figured they were done with interviews.


Awesome! Be sure to add your application with this data. 

Good luck! When's the interview?


----------



## princessjasmine (Jan 22, 2020)

Will do this evening when I finish class! It’s February 14th.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 24, 2020)

While you're waiting to hear back from your your film programs consider writing reviews with pros and cons to each program you are applying to. It's a great way to weigh the pros and cons of each one to help you decide where to go. It's also a great way for us to improve the rankings on our site.

You can review based on online research and/or a tour. It can be anonymous. You DON'T have to be a current student or alumni to review a school.

See this new article:














 How to Write a Film School Review and Why You Should


					You don’t have to be a current student or an alum to write a review for a film school! Whether you’re an applicant, interested student, faculty member, current student, or alum, we want to hear from you.

Are you currently wondering, “Which film schools should I apply to?” One of the most...
				


FilmSchool.org
Jan 24, 2020
Comments: 4
Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## sarahkwUT (Jan 24, 2020)

Got an interview request today - really (emphasis on really) wasn't expecting one at this point. Really good way to wrap what's been a very up and down week.


----------



## j18 (Jan 28, 2020)

Guys, I just received an interview notification! 💜 I'm so happy!!!


----------



## A_J (Jan 29, 2020)

SO had my interview this evening. I realize I’m probably one of the earlier interviewees, so I’m posting my experience here to help ease the minds of those to follow.

First of all, I was VERY nervous. I chugged a coffee before hand - not a great idea. When I spoke to Giovanni in the pre-interview he asked how I was doing and I straight up told him I was nervous. He told me, “This will be the chillest interview you ever have.” He was very kind and reassuring. Definitely helped calm my nerves even if just a little. He also told me that the acceptance/denial/waitlist notification date would probably be March 13 or 16.

I interviewed with Anna Thomas and Jacob Forman. They were both incredibly nice and were very easy to talk to. I really liked them both. The conversation started when Jacob commented on a drawing of an octopus he could see hanging on my wall behind me. We had a nice conversation about cephalopods and the book “Other Minds” lol. It was an unexpected yet nice way to ease into the rest of the interview.

Here are some of the questions they asked me (at least everything I can remember), though I will say the conversation flowed pretty organically and many questions seemed to come up naturally in conversation and were specific to me.

Where are you speaking to us from? How is it there?

What’s your interest in screenwriting?

I brought up my family at some point in here and that transitioned the conversation into more questions about my family and then some specific questions about my personal essay.

What’s a feature you would like to write for your first project?

Any questions for us?

What’s the longest script you’ve written?

What movies did you like this year?

What movies did you not like?

Are you reading any screenplays?

I genuinely enjoyed the conversation and I think they did too, but who knows! Hoping for the best come March. I hope this helps calm some nerves and good luck to you all!


----------



## Memz (Jan 30, 2020)

Awesome, thanks for this and glad to hear it went well! From what I read they're all really nice and it's more a get-to-know-you vibe than anything else, which eases my mind. 

Can I ask what exactly they meant by 'your interest in screenwriting'? Did they mean it as in, what you love about writing for the screen, or what you want to do with it in future, i.e. career goals?


----------



## A_J (Jan 30, 2020)

Memz said:


> Awesome, thanks for this and glad to hear it went well! From what I read they're all really nice and it's more a get-to-know-you vibe than anything else, which eases my mind.
> 
> Can I ask what exactly they meant by 'your interest in screenwriting'? Did they mean it as in, what you love about writing for the screen, or what you want to do with it in future, i.e. career goals?


Yeah, it definitely felt like a get to know you type of thing. Most of these questions I had found in the past years forums, so I did feel pretty prepared despite the nervousness.

When they asked that question I talked about what kinds of screenplays/stories I was interested in writing. I spoke a bit about what genres I was interested in and when I explained where my darker sense of humor comes from the conversation transitioned away into more personal questions. I'm thinking they ask it in that ambiguous way for a reason - you could probably answer it however you like. I think it's best to figure out what you want them to know about you and your writing and direct the conversation that way. I know that's not a straightforward answer, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2020)

I made an official thread just for AFI Interview questions if you want to add them there as well so they're easier to find.






						AFI Interview Questions
					

Here are some interview questions from this year. Please quote and post others in this thread that you find.   Here are some of the questions they asked me (at least everything I can remember), though I will say the conversation flowed pretty organically and many questions seemed to come up...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Memz (Jan 30, 2020)

A_J said:


> Yeah, it definitely felt like a get to know you type of thing. Most of these questions I had found in the past years forums, so I did feel pretty prepared despite the nervousness.
> 
> When they asked that question I talked about what kinds of screenplays/stories I was interested in writing. I spoke a bit about what genres I was interested in and when I explained where my darker sense of humor comes from the conversation transitioned away into more personal questions. I'm thinking they ask it in that ambiguous way for a reason - you could probably answer it however you like. I think it's best to figure out what you want them to know about you and your writing and direct the conversation that way. I know that's not a straightforward answer, but I hope it helps!



Right, makes sense. I've seen that question before from previous AFI interviews and I just found it so ambiguous. Thanks for elaborating!


----------



## Chiarizka (Feb 2, 2020)

Hello everyone! This Friday I had my Skype interview so I thought to write something about it, just to help others and reduce their stress level ahaha

I spoke with a woman on the first part, not to Giovanni, I couldn't actually get her name because she was speaking too fast for my understanding (english is not my first language). But she said the usual things about AFI, and then she asked me if I had questions for her (and to leave the more specific ones about the course for the later interview), so actually I just ask her about the accommodation and housing in LA (I'm from Europe). Then we ended the call and I waited for the second part.

So I was interviewed by Anna Thomas and Jonathan Fernandez! As almost everyone said in the past, they were super chill and relaxed. I don't remember all the questions they actually made me (because sometimes they came from previous ones or from my personal statement), but here are the ones I remember ahah:

- They asked me about the place I'm currently living now and how is it and for how long I've been living there

- They asked me about my past screenwriting courses/laboratories, how they were structured and how many people were in the class

- They asked me about my past scripts, how many pages is actually the longest screenplay I've ever written

- They asked me if I wanted to write for the cinema or television

- They asked me about my interest in screenwriting and why AFI Conservatory

- They asked me if I'm going to LA to stay or just to go back to Europe after finishing the screenwriting course

- They asked me which are the films I liked the most this year and why (be ready on the newest ones)

Then I made two questions (near the end of the interview) so we chatted a little bit more and more personal questions were asked during that part.

I personally think it was a good interview but we actually can't say that for sure. I think for the questions they made, there is not a specific/right answer, it's just they want to know you and see if you could fit in their program.
Personally I enjoyed my time with both of them, even if maybe I've spoken a little too much and we were running out of time so Jonathan actually wanted to ask me a few questions but there wasn't the time!
Guys, speaking from my experience, really there are no right answers to this kind of interview, they really just want to know you, so be yourself.
I don't know if I'm going to be accepted or not, but in the end I really enjoyed my time with them, so that's more than enough for me 
And btw, the time actually has really flown, when we ended the interview I was like "that short? Maybe they weren't so interested in my answers..." but then I realized that I talked with them for half an hour! So really guys, relax.
I really hope my experience could help someone and please, feel free to ask me anything about it  Good luck!


----------



## Sastre (Feb 2, 2020)

kreativesoul said:


> Hey! I'll post the schedule here from bootcamp.


This is tremendously helpful. Thank you for doing this! May I ask how's your schedule nowadays? I would like to know if as screenwriter in the Conservatory program you get to be in classes with producers, directors, editors etc... and whether you may have the opportunity to direct your own screenplays at a certain point during those 2 years.


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 2, 2020)

Sastre said:


> This is tremendously helpful. Thank you for doing this! May I ask how's your schedule nowadays? I would like to know if as screenwriter in the Conservatory program you get to be in classes with producers, directors, editors etc... and whether you may have the opportunity to direct your own screenplays at a certain point during those 2 years.



Hi!
You don’t get to direct your own thing. That’s strictly for the directing discipline and fosters the collaboration they drive home so much. You can be chosen to produce or direct a cinematographers silent film if they choose to have you as such. You may also get to 1st or 2nd AD on a cycle set but mostly directors do that to. My schedule is:

Tues-1:30 to 4:30
Wed-6 to 9
Thurs-9:30 to 4:30
Fri-9:30 to 9:30 for two more weeks then our Friday night class drops off so I’ll be done at 5.


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 2, 2020)

laurend17 said:


> Wow, that sounds awesome (and also sounds like a lot of work)! Do you find the close integration to the production disciplines intimidating or have you had a lot of experience on sets before?


Hey. I had no production experience beforehand and a lot of writers honestly didn’t. It’s not intimidating. You’re there to learn. So just be open to that.


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 2, 2020)

Also you are only in general assembly classes with everyone. For the most part your classes are exclusive to screenwriting unless it’s a screening class like American approaches to film. Boot camp is also with everyone for the most part. For anyone who acts you would need to be apart of the SAG Conservatory to act and you cannot act in your own films. They really drive home perfecting the discipline you’re in. So there won’t be really any chances to direct something if you’re in screenwriting or produce something as it relates to school. It really is about being great at your chosen things and fostering collaboration.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Feb 5, 2020)

Had my interview today and really enjoyed it. We spoke for 24 minutes - they actually called a couple of minutes early! It was a good conversation, felt like it could have gone on for a while. They were both very complimentary of my work, which if nothing else was a vote of confidence. 

I had very different questions than whats been mentioned here - it was pretty clear that I intend to write for television, so we talked about the why as well as a number of questions about why I'm willing to leave a stable situation on one coast in favor of trying my hand at television writing. 

Now... We wait! I was told March 13 OR March 16 for notifications. 

(And may I recommend not having two interviews on one day - after getting your eyes dilated that morning? )


----------



## MJSTEWA (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey everyone, I interviewed today and my interview lasted a total of 15 minutes. I was kind of shocked when it was over. I don’t take that as a good sign, and yet there was nothing that occurred during the interview that made me think that I said something wrong. We kind of flew through all the standard questions which I had prepared for and the interviewers seemed complimentary of my samples and the preparation I had put into preparing for AFI. Anyways, I hope I didn’t come off in an offputting way, but I guess I won’t know until March. Regardless, good luck to all the other applicants!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Feb 5, 2020)

MJSTEWA said:


> Hey everyone, I interviewed today and my interview lasted a total of 15 minutes. I was kind of shocked when it was over. I don’t take that as a good sign, and yet there was nothing that occurred during the interview that made me think that I said something wrong. We kind of flew through all the standard questions which I had prepared for and the interviewers seemed complimentary of my samples and the preparation I had put into preparing for AFI. Anyways, I hope I didn’t come off in an offputting way, but I guess I won’t know until March. Regardless, good luck to all the other applicants!



At the risk of being the pot calling the kettle black because I've definitely been guilty of overanalyzing - perhaps they were simply booked back to back? Mine also ended before I thought it was going to, but I figured they were pretty booked and it was right at their lunch time. 

Try not to fret. And remind me I said that.


----------



## Memz (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey guys

Had my interview in person today at AFI. They were so lovely, and as mentioned by various others, it's more of a free flowing conversation about who you are and how that translates into your suitability as a screenwriter. 

A lot of it was a discussion around my background, the countries I've lived in and how I got into film. Then a discussion about the films of the award season, i.e. what I liked, what I didn't like and their responses to that. Then about my writing, my sample and the types of stories I wanna tell. Finally, there was question time and we chatted about the curriculum and the transition to industry event at the end of the program. It went for 40 minutes (and had about a 5 minute chat with admissions to discuss logistics and financials before that).

I'd say - just be yourself, be ready and willing to engage in discussion about current films, know your material and know why you're there! 

Brb, just gonna anxiously wait for a month.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 10, 2020)

Memz said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Had my interview in person today at AFI. They were so lovely, and as mentioned by various others, it's more of a free flowing conversation about who you are and how that translates into your suitability as a screenwriter.
> 
> ...



I’m so glad it went well! May I ask who you interviewed with?


----------



## Memz (Feb 11, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> I’m so glad it went well! May I ask who you interviewed with?



Anna Thomas and Ed Decter!


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 11, 2020)

Cool! Mine is gonna be with Anna and Jonathan Fernandez.


----------



## Memz (Feb 11, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Cool! Mine is gonna be with Anna and Jonathan Fernandez.



Good luck!


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 11, 2020)

Memz said:


> Good luck! QUOTE="Memz, post: 172973, member: 19700"]
> Good luck!



 I have my interview today, with Anna Thomas and Gabrielle Kelly.  I just watched a TED Talk by Ms. Kelly on the development of the Asian film market. It was really interesting. I will let you all know how it goes. Good luck to everyone else who is interviewing, and has interviewed.  I hope we all get it.


----------



## mjweerts (Feb 11, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> I have my interview today, with Anna Thomas and Gabrielle Kelly.  I just watched a TED Talk by Ms. Kelly on the development of the Asian film market. It was really interesting. I will let you all know how it goes. Good luck to everyone else who is interviewing, and has interviewed.  I hope we all get it.


I have no idea how I did, but I can tell you all that I really enjoyed the interview, and I second what other people said about its conversational nature. We talked about films we liked, and they asked me about my work.  We talked for about half an hour.  Again, best of luck with all of your applications.


----------



## Leo86 (Feb 13, 2020)

kreativesoul said:


> Yes. So one of each discipline teams together to make a film. So one director, producer, writer, editor, dp, and production designer (if you’re lucky). When you initiate it’s your idea and you pick the team



Hi, I have a question for you  
You say that the ones that initiate gets to pick their team, but how do they know who to choose? Is it based on connections made during bootcamp, or do people from different disciplines present themselves? Or express a wish that they want to work on their project? I'm curious how it works!


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 13, 2020)

Michael86 said:


> Hi, I have a question for you
> You say that the ones that initiate gets to pick their team, but how do they know who to choose? Is it based on connections made during bootcamp, or do people from different disciplines present themselves? Or express a wish that they want to work on their project? I'm curious how it works!




You pitch and then people express interest in working with you. When you’re not the one initiating you express interest for why you’re good for the project.


----------



## Leo86 (Mar 2, 2020)

kreativesoul said:


> You pitch and then people express interest in working with you. When you’re not the one initiating you express interest for why you’re good for the project.



Ok, so if I understand this right: All students from all discipline sits in a large room. One by one from the decline that is initiating for that cycle gets up, pitches their project and then all the people from the different discipline that is attracted to the idea raises a hand, gets up and express their interest and why they should be a part of the project? Does it all happened at once? And do the ones that is initiating pick out their team there and then based on the interested? 

Sorry for all the questions. I'm just curios. I know nothing about how it works in details.


----------



## Memz (Mar 10, 2020)

Hey what did they tell you guys with regards to the decision notification date? They told me 13th OR 16th, which is frustrating cause it means not being able to relax all Friday and then potentially having to wait all of the freaking weekend if it doesn't come through?


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 10, 2020)

They told me the same thing! So I'm sitting on paying my deposit to USC while I wait. I've perhaps checked their portal thing a billion times in the last week though, just in case there is any hint...


----------



## Memz (Mar 10, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> They told me the same thing! So I'm sitting on paying my deposit to USC while I wait. I've perhaps checked their portal thing a billion times in the last week though, just in case there is any hint...



Damn... so might be until Monday.  Would you prefer AFI over USC?


----------



## filmmakerZA (Mar 10, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> They told me the same thing! So I'm sitting on paying my deposit to USC while I wait. I've perhaps checked their portal thing a billion times in the last week though, just in case there is any hint...


ha I do the same. No hints on the portal at all though.


----------



## Remiwriter (Mar 10, 2020)

They told me 13th - but who knows!


----------



## mjweerts (Mar 10, 2020)

In my interview, Anna Thomas told me the 13th, during business hours, with no mention of the 16th, and I believe I had one of the last interviews?  I had never heard of the 16th until logging into this site this morning,  so maybe the 13th solidified as they went along?


----------



## Memz (Mar 10, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> In my interview, Anna Thomas told me the 13th, during business hours, with no mention of the 16th, and I believe I had one of the last interviews?  I had never heard of the 16th until logging into this site this morning,  so maybe the 13th solidified as they went along?



Oh okay, cool. Let's go with that theory - 13th it is!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 10, 2020)

Memz said:


> Damn... so might be until Monday.  Would you prefer AFI over USC?



I honestly don't know. I was "USC or bust!" until I interviewed with AFI. Ed Decker in particular made me really want to go there. I figure I'll wait for a verdict, then choose. Some of it will come down to financial aid packages, but I want to write more for TV than movies, so it'll also be where I get the best opportunity to do that.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 10, 2020)

When you guys interviewed did you have a situation where one professor asked more than the other? Lol now I’m overthinking it😂


----------



## jioh (Mar 10, 2020)

I asked Giovanni during the pre-interview and he surely said it would be 13th. I am directing applicant btw.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 10, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> When you guys interviewed did you have a situation where one professor asked more than the other? Lol now I’m overthinking it😂



I had more of a conversation with Ed than Gabrielle, for sure. He made me want to come to AFI based on his feedback on my submission and a discussion around a book that reminded him of what I submitted that happened to have read back in high school. I did have a good exchange with Gabrielle as well though - and really would love to take her class based on what we discussed. 

So all that to say - don't overthink it!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 10, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> I had more of a conversation with Ed than Gabrielle, for sure. He made me want to come to AFI based on his feedback on my submission and a discussion around a book that reminded him of what I submitted that happened to have read back in high school. I did have a good exchange with Gabrielle as well though - and really would love to take her class based on what we discussed.
> 
> So all that to say - don't overthink it!



thanks, that makes me feel better! I feel like because it’s nearer to the date I’m getting nervous haha. Also, I don’t know if you have the same on your portal, but under financial aid awards i have approved loans? Idk if anyone else has that too.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 10, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> thanks, that makes me feel better! I feel like because it’s nearer to the date I’m getting nervous haha. Also, I don’t know if you have the same on your portal, but under financial aid awards i have approved loans? Idk if anyone else has that too.



I have approved loans have well, have since last week. Trying not to read too much into it though!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 10, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> I have approved loans have well, have since last week. Trying not to read too much into it though!



same. Are you tv track?


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 10, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> same. Are you tv track?



I would be TV track, yes! I'm holding off on paying my deposit to USC until I hear from AFI!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 10, 2020)

Cool! I’m Feature. I got waitlisted at USC so I feel very in limbo with my life right now😂


----------



## mjweerts (Mar 10, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> I have approved loans have well, have since last week. Trying not to read too much into it though!



I do not have any approved loans, which lends some spice to the fact that you do! (I'm really into spices today).


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 10, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> I do not have any approved loans, which lends some spice to the fact that you do! (I'm really into spices today).



did you submit your FAFSA? Try clicking on accept/decline awards and on the toggle thing click 2020 year.


----------



## mjweerts (Mar 10, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> did you submit your FAFSA? Try clicking on accept/decline awards and on the toggle thing click 2020 year.



I sure did, but there's nothing there. I can't even toggle up a year. My year is non-existent. My year is an ellipsis. "..."

It's cool, if I get in and decide to go I'm sure something will work out, but maybe it's good news for the people who got theirs? Not sure!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 10, 2020)

mjweerts said:


> I sure did, but there's nothing there. I can't even toggle up a year. My year is non-existent. My year is an ellipsis. "..."
> 
> It's cool, if I get in and decide to go I'm sure something will work out, but maybe it's good news for the people who got theirs? Not sure!



I truly have no idea, I think maybe they’re still processing it? I sent my FAFSA way back in in early November so who knows. I don’t think any place is really consistent haha.


----------



## mjweerts (Mar 10, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> I truly have no idea, I think maybe they’re still processing it? I sent my FAFSA way back in in early November so who knows. I don’t think any place is really consistent haha.



It is hard to know, but good luck to you this Friday!!!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 10, 2020)

Same to you


----------



## Memz (Mar 13, 2020)

IM IN!


----------



## Remiwriter (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey guys, just got my acceptance. Over the moon - expect news soon!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 13, 2020)

Remiwriter said:


> Hey guys, just got my acceptance. Over the moon - expect news soon!



I’M INNNNNNNNNNNNNN OMG!!


----------



## A_J (Mar 13, 2020)

Just got my acceptance as well! Congrats to everyone getting in I’m so excited!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 13, 2020)

A_J said:


> Just got my acceptance as well! Congrats to everyone getting in I’m so excited!



Is there any scholarship info for anyone?


----------



## filmmakerZA (Mar 13, 2020)

haha same  But for editing. We just have like two people on here who applied for editing - so i'm just jumping in on the other threads 😅


----------



## Memz (Mar 13, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Is there any scholarship info for anyone?



No, it just says "The Director of Financial Aid, Robin Bailey-Chen, will be reaching out to you next week", so that's a cliffhanger.

Anyone else?


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 13, 2020)

Memz said:


> No, it just says "The Director of Financial Aid, Robin Bailey-Chen, will be reaching out to you next week", so that's a cliffhanger.
> 
> Anyone else?



I got the same message. The portal only has my loans.


----------



## EllisAnne (Mar 13, 2020)

I also just got my acceptance, woo! Congrats to everyone and good luck to those still waiting to hear!


----------



## j18 (Mar 13, 2020)

Waitlisted, now I have to wait and see... I'm sure the best will happen ✨


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 13, 2020)

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## theflickchic (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm in!! Serious disbelief right now. Congrats to all of you guys!! And wishing the best for those on the waitlist <3


----------



## theflickchic (Mar 13, 2020)

Memz said:


> No, it just says "The Director of Financial Aid, Robin Bailey-Chen, will be reaching out to you next week", so that's a cliffhanger.
> 
> Anyone else?


Same note in the last paragraph of the letter. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chiarizka (Mar 13, 2020)

Guuuys, I got waitlisted! AFI is my number one choice so I'll remain on the list! Congratulations everyone who got accepted  I really hope to see you in August!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

Remiwriter said:


> Hey guys, just got my acceptance. Over the moon - expect news soon!





princessjasmine said:


> I’M INNNNNNNNNNNNNN OMG!!





A_J said:


> Just got my acceptance as well! Congrats to everyone getting in I’m so excited!





filmmakerZA said:


> haha same  But for editing. We just have like two people on here who applied for editing - so i'm just jumping in on the other threads 😅





EllisAnne said:


> I also just got my acceptance, woo! Congrats to everyone and good luck to those still waiting to hear!





j18 said:


> Waitlisted, now I have to wait and see... I'm sure the best will happen ✨





Chiarizka said:


> Guuuys, I got waitlisted! AFI is my number one choice so I'll remain on the list! Congratulations everyone who got accepted  I really hope to see you in August!


Congrats everyone! So awesome.

If you want the AFI badge and private AFI forum access (it was quite busy last year) see this thread here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you're already a Supporting Member and I saw that you were accepted I should have already gave you a badge.  Thanks for supporting the site.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 13, 2020)

I GOT IN!!! What a way to end my Friday! WOO HOO! 

Now... I'd love to see some financial aid packages so I can make some decisions lol.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> I GOT IN!!! What a way to end my Friday! WOO HOO!
> 
> Now... I'd love to see some financial aid packages so I can make some decisions lol.


Congrats! That's awesome. Gave you the badge.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 13, 2020)

Lol all our portals are empty😂


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 17, 2020)

Idk if anyone else got a call from AFI, but one of the professors who interviewed me just called to say congrats. It was a nice surprise, but I was super caught off guard haha


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 17, 2020)

Ed Decker called me on Saturday! I missed the call - phone forever on silent over here - but we had a great discussion during my interview and it helped sway me a little more towards AFI to hear his congratulations email and he clearly remembered me. 

Now if they'd just let us know on the financial aid front... Trying to be patient given everything going on, but patience also isn't a gift I was blessed with.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 17, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> Ed Decker called me on Saturday! I missed the call - phone forever on silent over here - but we had a great discussion during my interview and it helped sway me a little more towards AFI to hear his congratulations email and he clearly remembered me.
> 
> Now if they'd just let us know on the financial aid front... Trying to be patient given everything going on, but patience also isn't a gift I was blessed with.



That’s awesome! It’s so kind of them to reach out. And if we don’t get anything by Friday, I’m gonna call the financial aid office.


----------



## Memz (Mar 18, 2020)

Yeah, has anyone here heard anything at all with regards to financial aid as yet?


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 18, 2020)

Memz said:


> Yeah, has anyone here heard anything at all with regards to financial aid as yet?



Nothing yet. My portal shows me federal loan, but when I click "review letter" I have "no financial aid award available." I'm sure things are crazy for them, but it would really help me make some choices. So far the only school I have info for is Chapman which has both my federal and plus loans. And that's a big number, ha. 

I did get an email about my headshot and bio though.


----------



## theflickchic (Mar 18, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> Nothing yet. My portal shows me federal loan, but when I click "review letter" I have "no financial aid award available." I'm sure things are crazy for them, but it would really help me make some choices. So far the only school I have info for is Chapman which has both my federal and plus loans. And that's a big number, ha.
> 
> I did get an email about my headshot and bio though.


Same! Got the email from Anna Proulx about headshots but nothing from the financial aid director yet. I'm really hoping they say something soon. Money is such a big deciding factor


----------



## Remiwriter (Mar 18, 2020)

I found out about scholarships today so you'll probably hear back soon!


----------



## theflickchic (Mar 18, 2020)

Remiwriter said:


> I found out about scholarships today so you'll probably hear back soon!


Oh, awesome! Did you get a call/email or was it on the portal?


----------



## Remiwriter (Mar 18, 2020)

theflickchic said:


> Oh, awesome! Did you get a call/email or was it on the portal?



I got an email, nothing on the portal.


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 18, 2020)

Yea I just got an email saying that I got no scholarships, so that sucks😢


----------



## A_J (Mar 18, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Yea I just got an email saying that I got no scholarships, so that sucks😢


I didn't get any either unfortunately. Going to look into taking out loans, but that sure would be a lot of money to pay back.


----------



## Memz (Mar 18, 2020)

Yeah, I got nothing. So no AFI for me I'm afraid. It's a bummer but I was prepared for it. Although kind of shocked so many received nothing. As an international student I can't get the loans to cover this, so it makes it kind of impossible really.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 18, 2020)

I got a small scholarship. I'm grateful for it but surely they're missing a 0? lol. Still no word from USC, but I've accepted that I'll need to basically sell my soul regardless of where I go.


----------



## Memz (Mar 18, 2020)

Man, thats a bummer all around. Hope you guys can get the funding together somehow for wherever you choose to go!


----------



## Remiwriter (Mar 19, 2020)

I wonder whether the current uncertainty has had an impact. I got a scholarship, sure it was smaller than I would have liked, but now realise it may have been on the higher end. Grateful nonetheless - but overall costs still pricy.


----------



## Memz (Mar 19, 2020)

That might be a factor..

I am a little taken aback honestly. From previous years threads, and knowing people who have been accepted to AFI or similar schools, there is usually some sort of financial support in the form of scholarships. At least 5-10k a year. Did not expect 0 dollars.

That said, with whats going on and my sweet GBP savings taking a crazy plunge (its the lowest its been against the dollar since 1985), this may just be another sign I need to wait a year. Just hurts a little after all this work.


----------



## theflickchic (Mar 19, 2020)

Memz said:


> That might be a factor..
> 
> I am a little taken aback honestly. From previous years threads, and knowing people who have been accepted to AFI or similar schools, there is usually some sort of financial support in the form of scholarships. At least 5-10k a year. Did not expect 0 dollars.
> 
> That said, with whats going on and my sweet GBP savings taking a crazy plunge (its the lowest its been against the dollar since 1985), this may just be another sign I need to wait a year. Just hurts a little after all this work.


Same here! No scholarship for me as well and I'm international (with a weeeeak currency lol). I was shocked but I'm no longer taking it too hard. Everything will fall into place when it's supposed to. The good thing is we know that the quality of our work is strong enough to be selected amongst many!


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 19, 2020)

Memz said:


> That might be a factor..
> 
> I am a little taken aback honestly. From previous years threads, and knowing people who have been accepted to AFI or similar schools, there is usually some sort of financial support in the form of scholarships. At least 5-10k a year. Did not expect 0 dollars.
> 
> That said, with whats going on and my sweet GBP savings taking a crazy plunge (its the lowest its been against the dollar since 1985), this may just be another sign I need to wait a year. Just hurts a little after all this work.



I know the feeling, this is my second application cycle. It’s disheartening. This is probably not the greatest advice but you could consider pay the deposit and see if you get any scholarships in the summer. It’s risky but tuition isn’t due until July, and a lot could happen till then. People might drop out and their money could transfer?


----------



## Memz (Mar 19, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> I know the feeling, this is my second application cycle. It’s disheartening. This is probably not the greatest advice but you could consider pay the deposit and see if you get any scholarships in the summer. It’s risky but tuition isn’t due until July, and a lot could happen till then. People might drop out and their money could transfer?



I've thought about it. But not sure how long I could wait. As I live in London I need a bit of time to organize a move. I'd feel kinda bad also risking someone else's chances of attending via the waitlist by waiting until the last second just hoping for some sort of miracle... a lot to consider. Anyways, I am almost past the grief part at this point haha and moving towards acceptance. Need to think positively here. At least we got in! Things will work out for all of us, eventually..


----------



## princessjasmine (Mar 19, 2020)

Memz said:


> I've thought about it. But not sure how long I could wait. As I live in London I need a bit of time to organize a move. I'd feel kinda bad also risking someone else's chances of attending via the waitlist by waiting until the last second just hoping for some sort of miracle... a lot to consider. Anyways, I am almost past the grief part at this point haha and moving towards acceptance. Need to think positively here. At least we got in! Things will work out for all of us, eventually..



That’s true. I’m sure everything will work out, like you said. It’s hard being international, and I’m sorry for all the extra burden. Especially with the coronavirus, I think it’s putting a strain on everything even more.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 19, 2020)

Remiwriter said:


> I wonder whether the current uncertainty has had an impact. I got a scholarship, sure it was smaller than I would have liked, but now realise it may have been on the higher end. Grateful nonetheless - but overall costs still pricy.



When I interviewed, they were pretty clear that they had limited scholarship money - it was the admissions part of the interview where she encouraged me to go ahead and reach out to financial aid versus wait. I had already submitted my FAFSA though so there wasn't much else to do at that point. 

It's just such an odd time though. I'm on day 4 of self-quarantine/working from home and I've FaceTimed/talked on the phone to more people in 4 days than I have in a year. Consistently reminding myself this isn't forever!


----------



## A_J (Mar 19, 2020)

I’m a bartender at two different bars in NYC and just lost both paychecks due to the mandated closures, so money is becoming a real issue for me right now. But I’m also kind of afraid if I turn AFI down now and wait another year I won’t get back into AFI... or possibly anywhere 😐


----------



## Memz (Mar 19, 2020)

A_J said:


> I’m a bartender at two different bars in NYC and just lost both paychecks due to the mandated closures, so money is becoming a real issue for me right now. But I’m also kind of afraid if I turn AFI down now and wait another year I won’t get back into AFI... or possibly anywhere 😐



Man, I am so sorry. That must be incredibly stressful. I hope relief funds will come through for everyone affected soon.


----------



## filmmakerZA (Mar 19, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> I got a small scholarship. I'm grateful for it but surely they're missing a 0? lol. Still no word from USC, but I've accepted that I'll need to basically sell my soul regardless of where I go.



I felt the same ha. Super grateful as in South African currency the small scholarship is a lot of money - but the fees are significantly more - and no banks this side will give out loans to foreign studies.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 22, 2020)

After the pitching pr


Michael86 said:


> Ok, so if I understand this right: All students from all discipline sits in a large room. One by one from the decline that is initiating for that cycle gets up, pitches their project and then all the people from the different discipline that is attracted to the idea raises a hand, gets up and express their interest and why they should be a part of the project? Does it all happened at once? And do the ones that is initiating pick out their team there and then based on the interested?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I'm just curios. I know nothing about how it works in details.




after the pitching process is over you would approach the people who’s projects you’re interested in and then they’d let you know before the Tuesday deadline if they picked you


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 27, 2020)

Really appreciated the email update from AFI. I'm still waiting for USC's Virtual Admitted Students Day to truly make a decision between the schools, but it seems like AFI has gone above and beyond to communicate with us, COVID-19 or not. Feeling like they actually care about us. 

To sum up my understanding - they're anticipating fall to go off as planed, although have some planning in the works for changes if needed - but it does sound like they were looking to how they could pivot Bootcamp a bit anyway? They're also extending the deposit deadline and potentially offering the option to defer.


----------



## Chiarizka (Apr 2, 2020)

Woooo guys! I've just received an email from admissions!! I'M INNNNN!!!! Of course, I'm getting off from the waiting list and I'm really speechless!!! I can't believe they're giving me this opportunity!!!


----------



## Memz (Apr 3, 2020)

Congrats!  

Anyone else gotten further in their decisions?

I am fairly certain I will be declining the offer at AFI and going with Columbia. Columbia wasn't my first choice when I started out this process but the faculty kind of made me change my mind. So another waitlist spot should open up soon! 

That said, I have no idea if I will attend this year at all with what is going on, especially in NY. It's all such a big mess and am truly worried for the US right now..


----------



## A_J (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to accept AFI's offer, which I'm super excited about. I didn't really have a first choice going into this, but I was denied by USC and I'm still waiting to hear back from Columbia (though I suspect at this point it's either a waitlist or rejection). I'm more than happy with AFI as it quickly rose to the top of my list after my interview.

I'm also trying to figure out if I'll be able to attend this year or attempt to defer a year. I'm eager to get started on this MFA but, after losing both my jobs because of the COVID-19 crisis here in NYC, I may have to work for another year and save some money. At this point I'm not even sure I'd be able to afford to move out to LA come August.

Of course, I'm sure for international students it's even more stressful not even knowing if you'll be able to travel to the US. Hopefully this is all cleared up by then and we'll all be starting school this fall (sans Zoom)!


----------



## theflickchic (Apr 3, 2020)

Congrats @Chiarizka!! I'm passing on AFI and just committed to LMU, because of money mostly. So hopefully another person on the waitlist is about to hear some really good news!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Apr 3, 2020)

Leaning more and more towards accepting AFI's offer over USC. I've scheduled a call with Giovanni at AFI on Monday to help my decision-making process. Woof this is tough - COVID-19, all the hurdles that's thrown us... We'll all get through it! I'm going to be Belle when this is over, walking down the street and hugging all the people, whether I know them or not.


----------



## princessjasmine (Apr 3, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> Leaning more and more towards accepting AFI's offer over USC. I've scheduled a call with Giovanni at AFI on Monday to help my decision-making process. Woof this is tough - COVID-19, all the hurdles that's thrown us... We'll all get through it! I'm going to be Belle when this is over, walking down the street and hugging all the people, whether I know them or not.



yea I think the email that was sent was really sweet!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Apr 3, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> yea I think the email that was sent was really sweet!



This is a big part of why I'm leaning towards AFI over USC. They've really gone above and beyond my expectations as far as communicating and checking in.


----------



## princessjasmine (Apr 3, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> This is a big part of why I'm leaning towards AFI over USC. They've really gone above and beyond my expectations as far as communicating and checking in.



They’ve been super accommodating and caring about our needs as well. I might reach out and ask a few questions later.


----------



## hr213 (Apr 3, 2020)

Memz said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Anyone else gotten further in their decisions?
> 
> ...


Hey! I'm wondering what factors, other than financial, are pushing you in this direction re-Columbia over AFI? I feel like I have less of a grasp on Columbia, for some reason, though loved my interview.


----------



## Chiarizka (Apr 4, 2020)

theflickchic said:


> Congrats @Chiarizka!! I'm passing on AFI and just committed to LMU, because of money mostly. So hopefully another person on the waitlist is about to hear some really good news!


Thank you very much! I'm still over the moon for this news, but now it comes the unpleasant part about all this coronavirus situation, the questions about online classes and, of course, the possibility to defer (if I can't go because of the ban)  I'm glad to hear that in the end you decided for LMU! Are you happy with it? Did they offer you a scholarship?


----------



## Memz (Apr 4, 2020)

hr213 said:


> Hey! I'm wondering what factors, other than financial, are pushing you in this direction re-Columbia over AFI? I feel like I have less of a grasp on Columbia, for some reason, though loved my interview.



Hey!

So there are a few things. And this is obviously from my own observations and conclusions, I am sure some people will wanna fight me on a few of these things.

AFI didn't give me a scholarship while Columbia did, which apart from just making it more financially viable for me to attend Columbia, also told me that the faculty at Columbia sees more potential in me and are willing to make an investment for me to attend.

In addition to that, AFI is a stand alone film school while Columbia is a major institution with thousands of students in other programs. I debated the pros and cons of this for a while. I figured that meant less bureaucracy at AFI and no need to fight for resources and attention from other programs. But then I read what someone wrote about potentially missing the campus feel and being part of something bigger. Which kind of spoke to me. Columbia is one of the oldest universities in the U.S. with a wide and diverse alumni (I mean going through this list is pretty mind-blowing - J.D. Salinger, Hunter S Thompson, Jim Jarmusch, Jack Kerouac, Barack Obama, RBG, Alexander Hamilton etc etc). Attending this school means more to me than just film school. It's joining a wide and prestigious network that will be with me for the rest of my career.

Another thing I've taken into consideration is the fact that the MFA program at Columbia has 72 spots, as opposed to 140 when you count all the different programs at AFI. It tells me - although guesswork here - that you may build a few more closer connections at Columbia, seeing as there are less people. Also, you won't be divided into six different programs which might create some smaller barriers between the different concentrations. At Columbia, there are two divisions and you all take the same classes the first full year of the program. There are 48 students in the Screenwriting & Directing program and you're all kinda in the same boat.

There are more personal aspects of it as well. I will say I had amazing interviews with both AFI and Columbia. Really relaxed and personal and both sets of interviewers had clearly read my materials a few times over. But there was something Eric said when I brought up the question regarding LA vs NY as a place to study film. He said while I might end up going to LA after school and pursuing work there, my MFA is primarily a time for me to nurture my stories. And he thought my stories belonged at a place like Columbia. Which kinda made me feel like I found my home.

Finally, I will admit I am slightly biased. My sister did her MFA in Film at Columbia and through her I've made quite a few friends from the program. They are all such different and diverse filmmakers, with the one thing in common being that they're incredibly supportive of each other. I just love their community!

That ended up being a long post but it's hard to give a short answer to that question : ). Are you also deciding between the two?


----------



## Memz (Apr 4, 2020)

Oh, and just to give some more info about the program at Columbia, I can recommend this post from a thread last year when someone was deciding between NYU and Columbia. Gives a bit of insight about the focus in their program. What they're saying is also what I've heard from others who have attended.



lebron j. said:


> Hey d,
> 
> Congrats! I was in the same position a few years ago, and it's a really tough decision! I ended up going with Columbia and I've been very happy with my choice. I think if storytelling is a priority, and if you really see yourself as a hybrid writer/director, Columbia may be the better choice for you too. The Dramatic Writing program at Tisch is great for writing, but I've had friends in Grad Film (who loved it) tell me there is not very much writing instruction at all in their program. It definitely has fancier facilities and more extensive training in the technical aspects of production, but I personally believe in Columbia's approach, where everything starts with story (we still get ample technical training as well).
> Columbia encourages everyone to write and direct, and the faculty is great on both sides. We do a LOT of both. Over the course of the program, everyone writes at least 2 feature films, probably at least 1 TV pilot, and you have the opportunity to direct 4-5 shorts (which you'll probably also write).
> ...


----------



## princessjasmine (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh my gosh I just got an email for a pretty decent scholarship! I am so shocked and so jazzed tbh. I think they might be giving more money possibly!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Apr 9, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Oh my gosh I just got an email for a pretty decent scholarship! I am so shocked and so jazzed tbh. I think they might be giving more money possibly!



That's awesome!! Congrats! 

I'm almost entirely committed to USC at this point as I think they're going to be the better fit for me for someone who wants to write for television, but I could still swing to AFI in the 11th hour!


----------



## princessjasmine (Apr 9, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> That's awesome!! Congrats!
> 
> I'm almost entirely committed to USC at this point as I think they're going to be the better fit for me for someone who wants to write for television, but I could still swing to AFI in the 11th hour!



thank you so much! I’m so happy for you, you should definitely commit to a school that feels like the best fit for you! I wish you the best of luck


----------



## A_J (Apr 9, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> Oh my gosh I just got an email for a pretty decent scholarship! I am so shocked and so jazzed tbh. I think they might be giving more money possibly!


Congrats! I just received a scholarship today as well!


----------



## princessjasmine (Apr 9, 2020)

A_J said:


> Congrats! I just received a scholarship today as well!



congrats!!


----------



## Memz (Apr 10, 2020)

Congrats guys! Meanwhile, I have just officially declined their offer to attend. So a spot is opening up for those on the waitlist!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Apr 10, 2020)

I'll also officially be declining. It was a hard decision, but I had the chance to speak with an AFI student and they had some great insight and advice. USC it is!


----------



## princessjasmine (Apr 10, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> I'll also officially be declining. It was a hard decision, but I had the chance to speak with an AFI student and they had some great insight and advice. USC it is!



happy for you! What sort of advice did you receive, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## sarahkwUT (Apr 10, 2020)

princessjasmine said:


> happy for you! What sort of advice did you receive, if you don’t mind me asking?



The two pieces of advice she gave that really helped: 

- AFI is more feature/independent movie focused. You can definitely focus on television, but you're going to be writing and making movies. USC's wheelhouse is more TV-friendly.

- Look at the faculty and alumni and their work and see who resonates. Whose work is more in line with what you want to do? 

So for me, as someone who wants to write for television - but never say never to features - those two bits of advice helped me decide. I was also able to speak with the admissions chair from USC and he made a few points that pushed me over the edge. 

I honestly thought I was going AFI at one point, but I feel like I ultimately made the right choice for me. Now I'm just hoping all of this virus business packs its bags and gets out, because I'd like to visit LA before I move, haha.


----------



## princessjasmine (Apr 10, 2020)

That’s super helpful thank you so much! Independent features is exactly in my wheelhouse and what I write so that’s perfect for me. And I definitely looked at the faculty for AFI and am really excited about them. It’s good that you did your research before committing.


----------



## Chiarizka (Apr 20, 2020)

I've just paid my AFI deposit!!! I really can't wait to start, I know things are really uncertain right now.. Someone paid it too or someone is considering to defer?


----------



## Leo86 (Apr 22, 2020)

Chiarizka said:


> I've just paid my AFI deposit!!! I really can't wait to start, I know things are really uncertain right now.. Someone paid it too or someone is considering to defer?



Yeah! That's a nice feeling!! 

I was under the impression that you can't choose to defer? I thought that you had to pay the deposits and sign enrollment papers to be able to write a request to be deferred by 1st of July? And that only boarder and/or immigration restrictions is valid reasons for getting approved the request. Maybe it is different for international students?


----------



## Deannae (Apr 25, 2020)

Chiarizka said:


> I've just paid my AFI deposit!!! I really can't wait to start, I know things are really uncertain right now.. Someone paid it too or someone is considering to defer?


As an international student, I am concerned I won't have a choice but to request a deferral. I paid my deposit already but if they aren't going to issue student visas by June then I won't have any choice. It's super disappointing because I am really looking forward to attending AFI


----------



## Leo86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Deannae said:


> As an international student, I am concerned I won't have a choice but to request a deferral. I paid my deposit already but if they aren't going to issue student visas by June then I won't have any choice. It's super disappointing because I am really looking forward to attending AFI



I feel you!! I'm having the same issue! I was so ready to start the education with AFI now. It's actually almost devastating to think that I might not be able to go this year! But I have to say that I am very glad that I have paid and sent in everything, so the only thing I need to do next year is preparing and applying for immigration and VISA stuff (As long as they accept my deferral request).

I wonder how they are gonna fill up our seats if we can't make it this year?
I'm at least going to wait until the end of June before I write any deferral request, just incase immigration opens in June. 
However, If it for some reason opens in June, I'm going to have very little time to adjust myself, getting a place to stay etc before school starts. Are you planning to write a deferral request soon or are you going to wait? 

It's so hard to plan ahead. So many uncertainties!


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2020)

You guys may find this article interesting if you haven't seen it yet:














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## Deannae (May 10, 2020)

Michael86 said:


> I feel you!! I'm having the same issue! I was so ready to start the education with AFI now. It's actually almost devastating to think that I might not be able to go this year! But I have to say that I am very glad that I have paid and sent in everything, so the only thing I need to do next year is preparing and applying for immigration and VISA stuff (As long as they accept my deferral request).
> 
> I wonder how they are gonna fill up our seats if we can't make it this year?
> I'm at least going to wait until the end of June before I write any deferral request, just incase immigration opens in June.
> ...


I was thinking the exact same thing! Last week I reached out of AFI requesting a deferral because I had given up on waiting. They advised me that because I'm coming from Canada, I don't need a student visa - just the form 1-20. I was not expecting that! It made me think I really should have reached out earlier for clarification. Fingers crossed the US government will lift the restriction for student visas though


----------

